# Am I too big to ride



## sorral3

for the right sized horse, and if you are athletic enough, no. Depending on what type of riding you want to do many breeds are plenty large and strong enough..but you do need to be athletic and not just hang on. Andre the Giant was an avid rider.


----------



## Zexious

Definitely depends a lot on the horse. The general rule of thumb is that horses can carry 20% of their body weight, but there are always exceptions. How your carry yourself (as mentioned above) has a lot to do with it as well. A bigger horse is a must. Did you have something specific in mind?


----------



## Red Gate Farm

Depends on what school of thought you subscribe to.

There's the 20% rule where the rider and tack should not equal more than 20% of the horse's weight. I believe that would put you comfortably on a horse that was 1500 - 2000 lbs. This would be a draft, or draft cross.

There are other things to consider. If you are a good, balanced rider, if the horse has dense bone and good muscle, etc.

I'm sure others will chime in :wink:


----------



## smrobs

I'm also going to agree that you're not too big, but you will have a bit of difficulty finding a horse that is able to carry someone of your size. Like others have said, a good draft cross or even full draft would likely be a good place to look.

Whatever breed you find, the horse itself needs to have very good and sturdy conformation; big feet, big bones, good angles, a short back that is strong, a big and strong barrel, etc.

Just as an example, both these horses are draft crosses but this guy with his short strong back and thick, correct legs










is much more suited to carry heavier weights than, say, this guy with his dropped front pasterns and light bone mass


----------



## Saddlebag

Unless you plan on riding bareback, the saddle that fits you, the bars must not go past the horses last true rib.


----------



## oni15

I am not very athletic but I am starting to be more active.
i don't know much about horses or horseman ship I have never been riding,
so i don't mean what was said about the bars not going past the last true rib but 
I would like a explanation of what that means. thank you all for your information it 
has help me look in the right directions. oh and what is the barrel of a horse.


----------



## pbeebs

oni15 said:


> oh and what is the barrel of a horse.


----------



## Dustbunny

If you are serious about this you need to start reading about the subject. You need to learn the physiology of the horse, tack (saddle and all the stuff one sticks on the horse), and beginner horsemanship. There are lots of books and info available. Most tack stores have a good choice of material for sale. 
Then, if you are still interested, it would be a very wise decision to find an instructor who could give you lessons. There is so much more to riding than just getting on and going. Just getting on a horse can be work...unless you are young and spry. And I would make an attempt to get into a fitness program. Larger people can develop muscle tone and strength and that will help a lot.
Good luck to you.


----------



## Saddlebag

Have you ever considered driving? This sport is growing by leaps and bounds in north America. Go to the Driving thread as there are a few with plenty of experience to help you.


----------



## Garvie

hey riding is the best way of loosing weight in my eyes, i lost over a stone in 3 and a half weeks riding 3 - 4 times a week an hour each time and eating healthy, i was only riding i wasnt mucking out or bringing in or turning out, and i dont think you are too heavy as if you get a shire or heavy horse breed then they will carry you no problem


----------



## oni15

Dustbunny said:


> If you are serious about this you need to start reading about the subject. You need to learn the physiology of the horse, tack (saddle and all the stuff one sticks on the horse), and beginner horsemanship. There are lots of books and info available. Most tack stores have a good choice of material for sale.
> Then, if you are still interested, it would be a very wise decision to find an instructor who could give you lessons. There is so much more to riding than just getting on and going. Just getting on a horse can be work...unless you are young and spry. And I would make an attempt to get into a fitness program. Larger people can develop muscle tone and strength and that will help a lot.
> Good luck to you.


I wanted to know if I could ride a horse without breaking it's back before i spent the time and money learning more about horses and horsemanship. Now that I know i can i will start doing research.


----------



## Dustbunny

Becoming a horseman is an incredible journey...and you never stop learning! There is always some horse lurking out there willing to show you what you don't know. I have met several of them.
Keep us posted...


----------



## Saddlebag

There are hard structures within a saddle which must sit behind the edge of the shoulder blade and not past the last true rib. Even tho we have bred big stout draft horses, the back remains their weak area. The big draft have tremendous power in their hindquarters for pulling big loads.


----------



## Garvie

depends on the breed for instance the Highland Pony can carry 16st thats about 224 ponds and they are about 14.2h so if you do your homework i would bet my bottom dollar that you will find a horse that will carry you no bother


----------



## Reckyroo

I started riding again before summer and rang my local riding school and the first thing I told them was my weight and would this be a problem (i'm not your typical 8 stone mini - although it would be nice lol).
They said no problem, I turned up and had no embarrasing moments and lots of fun. So if you're going to have lessons first, ring up and they can tell you if they can help.
Good luck - it's a wonderful hobby 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PrivatePilot

Just bumping this one with a thought.

When you first start the BO will put you on a horse that they *know* is suitable for your weight and your skill. You won't have much input, if any. Of course, as you progress you may want to ride other horses at the barn - you must accept that you won't be able to ride many of them. It's a reality that I have personally, and please don't take it the wrong way - but it's the truth.

The "problem" is that you put the BO in a really awkward position by even asking sometimes. No BO wants to have to say "Sorry, you can't ride him/her because of your weight", but any good BO will also put their horses before their students, so that's often the blunt truth, even if you get a whitewashed version of it, or another "excuse". Some just avoid it all together and you are left hanging.

If you're like me, you know you're a big person (Heck, even after I lost 60# so I could start riding again I'm still over 200#) and you can take this sort of stuff with a chuckle and in stride, but others are VERY sensitive about the topic..and if the BO says something just the wrong way, some people fly off the hook, get insulted, leave..or worse yet, lambaste their business online. Meanwhile, all the BO did was put his/her horses first, and now they're left dealing with the fallout of their otherwise proper decision.

Often, attacking the question from another angle, such as "Wow, I really like such-and-such horse, what size riders have you put on him/her in the past?" opens up the discussion from another angle. The BO will feel more free to give you a more honest answer and you can then act accordingly on whether or not to ask to ride that horse in the future. 

As mentioned, a reputable BO should always put the well being of their horses above the *wants* of their students, so if you show up and they offer you a pony (purely for example), you may want to reconsider your choice of barn - they're not putting their horses first. That would instantly make me question their business practices.


----------



## Palomine

Yes. You weigh too much to be riding. By the time you get tack up there, you are talking close to 400 lbs, and that is way too much to put on a horse's back.

Even a big boned, heavier horse is still carrying that weight on the part of their body that is unsupported by anything. The back is a span.

I would look into driving, and also get myself in some serious weight loss mode.

How you ride at your weight, or mine at 239 for that matter....will be drastically different from how you will ride at a more normal weight. 

And while you may not see the damage done to the soft tissues of the horse? It will be there.


----------



## Zexious

I haven't read every reply in this thread, but wanted to throw two cents in, in response to Oshawapilot.

I went through something very similar. I briefly trained/gave lessons for a lesson mill type barn. One of the horses they had me training was a pony. I wasn't too big for her, but taking her over the bigger fences, in all fairness, would have probably caused discomfort. I fluctuate between 130-160 in weight, typically.

Anyway, I was doing a typical training ride, the BO called me out and told me to get off the pony so someone else could take her over a roll top. At 15 or 16, I was mortified.
So, people can and will call you out... And it sucks. 
I did exactly what Oshawapilot said might happen: I left that barn. I was too embarrassed to go back. That was a few years ago but, if I recall correctly, I picked up all my tack and was gone within the week. There were other reasons why I left, but this was the icing on the cake.


----------



## PrivatePilot

It's something that most BO's struggle with, I'm sure. Some handle it more tactfully than others. 

I'm lucky in that I can joke about my weight openly with most people and I'm ok with that, but that's just me as a guy. I've joked with my coach that "I'm too much or a Lard-butt to ride horse so-and-so" and I think it's appreciated that I'm cogniscent of the fact. 

I realize its a more touchy subject for others and BO's and coaches are often left dancing around the subject.


----------



## Robyne

Think about the dark ages... and all the armor they carried around. I'm sure your stature wasn't rare back then. Add armor, saddle, gear, etc.. Point is, the horses are out there for your need--- you just have to educate your self. Also, something that isn't mentioned on here very often is, work on some balance and core exercises, so that when you get that boy or gal of yours, you aren't a 'lump' or 'sack' on their back. Congrats on your interest!


----------



## PrivatePilot

Robyne said:


> Think about the dark ages... and all the armor they carried around.


To play devils advocate:

- Think about how little they understood about their horses back then. It's doubtful they understood the full effects (short, or long term) of overloading a horse since the medical knowledge didn't exist.

- Think about how potentially little they may have cared about the wellbeing of their horses back then. Horse goes lame? Get another horse. Problem solved.

- Obesity wasn't a big issue back then either, so despite maybe wearing 75-100# of armour, and also taking into consideration that people were *significantly* shorter in stature people were only 100-150 years ago (much less the "dark ages") chances are they weighed _significantly_ less than your "big guy" (like me) in todays standards, much less an obese rider by todays standards.


----------



## bkylem

I tend to agree with most posts, but if you feel the need to even ask the question, you may already know the answer.
Any way you look at it, 341 lbs is a lot too carry. It is basically the weight of two riders and it would take the proper horse and your own natural balance to keep the horse comfortable. I hate to talk about weight, but obviously any weight loss would make the decision a bit easier.

Hope your back in the saddle soon !


----------



## SueC

The general recommendation is not to exceed 20% of the horse's weight in rider and gear. So 400kg horse, maximum 80kg rider and gear. 500kg horse, maximum 100kg rider and gear, etc. Belgian Draughts can weigh 800 kg or more... Of course this is simplified - stocky horses bear more than light horses, and so on. One important thing that becomes more important when you're relatively heavier is to get off the saddle and walk beside your horse, or unsaddle and rub your horse's back, at intervals. An army horseman I was reading about said there was a rule in his regiment that after 2 hours maximum, the horse had to be unsaddled and its back rested / rubbed before continuing. This policy much reduced soreness.

Saddle fit also becomes even more important the heavier you are. Professional fitting to the horse and rider is always recommended..

Driving a horse can be a good option when you're more than 20% of a horse's weight.

Whatever you do, enjoy your equines!


----------



## bsms

Hmmm...with saddle, I'm 23% of Mia's weight, and 33% of Cowboy's weight. Mia is slender, but she has not trouble at all with 23%. Cowboy is a 13 hand mustang and stocky. 33% is a challenge for him, but not impossible...but tough enough that I rarely ride him.

Medieval horses:

Horses in the Middle Ages - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Where I live, a lot of stables have a 250 lb limit on rider size. Some might stretch that, but I doubt any in my area would go above 300 lbs for a rider.

BTW - some experts disagree about the 'last rib' thing, at least for western saddles:

All western saddles extend over the loin

Saddle fit - Western compared to English Part 3


----------



## Drifting

BSMS, thank you for those links on western saddles and 'last ribs." I've been having a hell of a time with my short backed horse, and that makes much more sense.


----------



## Mulefeather

I would think of it in terms of both your fitness and the horse's fitness. Right now I'm in the same boat you are, up in the 300+ lb range. You're fairly tall, so perhaps you "wear" 340 better than someone who is 5'2". 

Do you exercise, or are you sedentary? Riding is an active sport, and in order to let your mount do his or her best work, you have to be an active and conscientious rider who is aware of how their riding effects the horse. 

If you are simply muscle-heavy but otherwise fit and active, you stand a better chance of being an active rider who can quickly develop a good seat. If you're sedentary or just overweight, then it's going to be different and a bit more difficult for you to get to the same place, where you are able to be an active rider. 

That's not to say you can't be involved with horses, but you may have to go about it a different way than simply riding. I would say if you are sedentary, start working on your fitness, and take a hard look at the way you eat- again, I am right where you are now, so I have nothing but sympathy for the mindset. I personally have made the choice that I don't feel comfortable riding until I am more fit, both for my own and my mount's health, but also for reasons of safety.

Everyone and every situation is different. I've also got other issues I'm dealing with in terms of riding, and trying to come up with my own solutions.


----------



## AFull99

i haven't read the other posts, but i just wanted to chime in.

first...you're really, really tall!!! you would need a horse with good height, and a good sized barrel...basically, rib and stomach area...to take up your leg, alone. otherwise, you might be dragging your toes on the ground. (i do not mean that to be offensive!!!)

i had a friend out who was 6'6 and when i put him on my 17 hand horse, with a large barrel, they balanced each other out. in pictures, they looked like an average sized guy riding an average sized horse. (i will see if i can find a pic of them)

next...and more helpful to you, i think. i know a man who stands 6'4" and was over 400lbs, when he started riding. he started hunt seat lessons on a Percheron (draft horse) who stands 16.3 hands, has really great bone and a great compact build, and later bought this lesson horse. they've been riding together for longer than the 11 years that i've known him. he has said that the one thing he wished he had done differently was started with some physical activity before starting to ride. he would take half hour lessons, but they were completely exhausting to him. he said the worst part, for the first few years, was his balance, and the horrible pain from not using his muscles (the gentleman has a fairly stationary career). he said within a month of daily walking, yoga and a eating one salad per day, he could feel the little differences in his riding. he slowly built up the amount of walking and yoga he did, and it slowly helped him become a better rider. today, he walks at least 5 miles per day, does 2 hours of yoga...and started his own horse, goat and sheep farm. he does all his own work on the farm, and balances that with his "regular career". 

based on his experience and all, this is what i would suggest.

before "jumping in" to riding, start exercising. i would suggest what the gentleman did...daily walking and yoga. i guess the daily salad doesn't hurt, as well...lol. he said he started out with 10 minutes of walking followed by 10 minutes of yoga, and built up from there. he said he hated the daily salad. remember, the man i got this from started out over 400lbs. he's now around 260lbs. 

when you think you have built yourself up enough, find a trainer who you are comfortable with. start your lessons. if you're lucky like the guy i know, you may even be able to purchase your lesson mount 

knowing his success, i talked to him about this all, recently. i have a medical issue that required medication that "blew me up". i am 210lbs, standing at 5'5". i just turned 35, and find it more difficult to drop weight, or even maintain what i have now. the gentleman i speak of is 55 and told me that age does make it harder...so not what i wanted to hear...lol. 

i hope sharing this gentleman's experience will help you, on some level!!


----------



## GodGirl11

I would think you could ride if you were athletic enough to not bounce around too much  Also, cart driving is an awesome option and I've heard its lots of fun! We have a Standardbred at a barn I ride at and he likes to pace around the track and, also, we have a Gypsy Vanner who likes to cart drive!


----------



## Rideabighorse

There have been a lot go good points brought up here. Just my two cents. I weigh about 260 and am 6'6". I ride a mostly Belgian who is about 17hh and around 2000 lbs. My 300 lbs is well under the 20 percent rule, but I never try to ride either of my two little paints who weigh about 1000 lbs. I do a lot of ground work with my horse. I really enjoy it, it gets me good exercise, and it is good for the horses without stressing them. Also there is riding and then there is riding. A half hour or so doing walk-trot around an arena is a lot different than a three hour trail ride with a lot of canter or galloping. Are you too big to ride? No. Would it work a lot better and could you and your horse do a lot better if you lost a bunch of weight? Yes. I was up around 280 for a while. Trust me it is a lot easier to climb into the saddle at a much lighter weight. Speaking of which you will be doing yourself and your horse a big favor if you both learn to mount from above like from a fence. It only took me about 15 minutes to teach my guy to come over and stand to mount anytime I climb up like on a fence or trailer fender.


----------



## alyssaanne

My 2cents: while I don't wish to hurt any feelings I would say yes, you are too big. As somebody who struggles daily with weight and riding I really understand what it is to be a plus sized rider. I understand how being a big rider can affect your horse. Personally, I would use riding as a goal/reward to lose weight so you can ride(much like I do). I was nearing 290bs and I lost 80+lbs but after really hurting my back I put some back on and now I'm right at the weight limit that my barn allows. I hate riding right now yet still love it,so Im trying my hardest to get back down. I wont start feeling "OK" again until I get to 220. And i know saying this will stir controversy, but i personally don't think people over 260 should ride. Yes there are horses that CAN carry that weight, but the real question is, SHOULD they? Let me again say this is just my belief and in no way is meant to argue with others beliefs or hurt any feelings.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## oni15

I thank you all for your input. 
I am going to start exercising and alyssaanne you didn't hurt my fellings at all I came here for a honest answer and I thank you for your opinion


----------



## BossHoss

It really depends!! 
You are 6'7" and that's pretty darn tall! (Actually 7" taller than me. )
I'm 6'0" at 280 lbs. When I was closer to 315, I spent time doing a lot of ground work until I was able to lose the weight. Did I need to? Probably not. I just felt like it was a bit more kind to my horse. (She's only 15HH, and not very thick, herself. )

I hope you can give it a go.  There's all kinds of stuff you can learn on the ground that, in all honesty, you should know about horses before you even think about riding anyway! It's a good motivator. <3 Good luck.


----------

